# Culligan Water softner



## 1Harley (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a Culligan Mark 100 Soft Minder water softener and I came home one day to the sound of water running continuously; and after "looking" for the source found it to be the water softener. Sounds as though the water softener was stuck in the regeneration mode where it flushes the water to the plumbing to be drained into the sewer system. Any ideas of where to start on how to fix this? We have really hard water where I live and am afraid of having to replace all other appliances that relies on softer water. I have tried to regenerate manually and it goes as far as flushing to the sewer and only does that. Any suggestions would be helpful and will try...


----------



## jt6749 (Sep 1, 2012)

where's the answer to this????


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

I would guess that that the piston has siezed up or something may be lodged in the valve. Check the linkage from the motor to the piston arm for broken components. Do you have sediment at all in your water? We had a similar problem with a purchased unit and it was about $300 for a plumber service call to rebuild the valve. The rebuilt unit bit the dust after another year. Now we rent our units from culligan with no charge for service calls if needed. 
http://cassidywater.com/service/Mk100_Serv_98_2000.pdf


----------

